

College freshmen create Song Drop – an easy and free way to discover new music - BoroFlyer
http://songdrop.me

======
tarminian
I find it interesting that to get music they are looking for "DJ or Producer".
Whatever happened to musician?

------
kyleburn26
This website is so easy to use and it's free, legal music... I see it going
places

~~~
mtmail
No need to create new accounts to praise yourself. (both accounts created 8
hours ago, I doubt it's a coincidence)

~~~
kyleburn26
I'm actually the kid's friend so how about doing something with your time
other than looking for something to bitch about on the Internet

~~~
mtmail
You're right. I did a minute research and see you're just doing your friend a
favor. I should have checked before I posted my comment. I don't seem to be
able to delete that comment. Sorry about that I should have kept my (virtual)
mouth shut.

